# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Mirmengjes shqiperi

## Bora`

Mirmengjes Shqiperia ime vendi ku un u linda dhe mora fryme per her te par vendi ke dielli lind me bukur se cdo vend tjeter vendi ku zogjte kendojne ne gjuhen shqipe .Mirmengjes SHqiperia ime jetoj dhe vdes shqip.

----------


## Brari

a paske hi dhe ti ne kreshnik kuqozi?

bor mirmjes..
ke nickun shum te bukur..

te lumte..

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Mirmengjes Shqiperia ime vendi ku un u linda dhe mora fryme per her te par vendi ke dielli lind me bukur se cdo vend tjeter vendi ku zogjte kendojne ne gjuhen shqipe .Mirmengjes SHqiperia ime jetoj dhe vdes shqip.




Nuk e di ku jeton ti.

Por knej ka ne zogjt nuk i marrim vesh çka thon e shqip babe e babegjysh m kan fol edhe une flas po me zogj nuk miremi vesh  :ngerdheshje: 

Mirëmengjesi Borë.

----------


## hot_prinz

Miremengjesi bylbyla  :rrotullo syte: 
Kur po e shof Boren, po me vjen ftohte.  :i hutuar: 
Bora' a je ti e ftohte apo e nxehte?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## orhideja

> a paske hi dhe ti ne kreshnik kuqozi?
> 
> bor mirmjes..
> ke nickun shum te bukur..
> 
> te lumte..


Brar, mos me thuj qe patriotizmi te asocon vetem ne Kreshnikun.


Miremengjesi, Bore!!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

Bora,echo e mengjesit te mire nga ty po ndegjohet edhe ke ne ...

shum mengjesa te mire edhe per ty nga Kosova

----------


## maratonomak

> Mirmengjes Shqiperia ime vendi ku un u linda dhe mora fryme per her te par vendi ke dielli lind me bukur se cdo vend tjeter vendi ku zogjte kendojne ne gjuhen shqipe .Mirmengjes SHqiperia ime jetoj dhe vdes shqip.


Shqiptari ndihet ma teper shqiptar ne dhe te huaj ;


per shqiperine me ka mare malli vetem per ato;

fshatra te bukura me njerez punetore dhe ajer te paster , te cilet fatkqesisht shume prej tyre jane braktisur ;

per lumin osum berat , ku perdite gerryhet dhe i miret rera dhe zhavori .

per traditat dhe zakonet popullore qe tashme po i harrojme.

per dasmat plot gaz dhe hare qe beheshin .

per pyjet fushat dhe lendinat te cilat jane prishur tashme .

tani , nuk e di nese ndodhesh ne shqiperi apo larg saj , por jam i bindur qe je larg shqiperise pasi nese je aty nuk besoj se do thoshe miremengjes shqiperi , po do thoshe 

kalimera shqiperi 
goodmorning shqiperi 
e te tjera ,

shqiptaret e vertete patriote jane larg saj .

----------

